# Upper bicep



## Drknmilk (Apr 3, 2016)

im happy with my progressing bicep size and strength looking to get better development out of my upper biceps. Looking for exercises that target specifically my upper bicep,anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 3, 2016)

The upper bicep? Lol. Just smash every kind of curl u can do man. Full range of motion. High reps. Low reps. Heavy weight. Light weight. Super sets. Drop sets. Bench press


----------



## thqmas (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry to drop the bomb mate, but there is no such thing as an upper bicep.

Look at that picture and tell me where is the upper bicep:







But, from the picture you can notice that by getting the Brachilais bigger, it will force the Bicep Brachii "out".

Look to hit the Brachilais (hammer curls and reverse curls).


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 3, 2016)

my biceps have a upper and the upper has a upper so yes I know what you mean.
I love to train arms so I just destroy them with super set, drop sets, and heavy ass shit.
anyone can develop a upper bicep you just have to sprinkle Tinker Bells fairy dust on it and believe in unicorns.
don't give up hope man.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 3, 2016)

cant talk shit with out helping you out. this is a sample of what I do for my arms. good luck man.
this is intense

perform 3 rounds
single arm db preacher curls -25 reps
spider curls with db - 20 reps
standing alternating curls - 10 reps

perform 4 rounds
straight bar curls with 1 second hold on top - 20 reps
skull crushers - 20 reps
hammer curls - 15 reps
single arm rope pushdowns - 15

perform 3 rounds
rope hammer curls - 20 reps
cable kick backs - 12 reps
cable curs - 12 reps
supinated grip pushdowns - 20 reps


----------



## thqmas (Apr 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> my biceps have a upper and the upper has a upper so yes I know what you mean.
> I love to train arms so I just destroy them with super set, drop sets, and heavy ass shit.
> anyone can develop a upper bicep *you just have to sprinkle Tinker Bells fairy dust on it *and believe in unicorns.
> don't give up hope man.



OP, don't listen to salty, I did what he proposed, my upper bicep didn't grow! Now I just look ghey


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2016)

Criss body hammer curls target the brachialis and like thqmas said will force the bicep brachii out providing the kind of 'peak' effect I think you're looking for.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 3, 2016)

Do squats




#bicepsareforthebitches


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 3, 2016)

thqmas said:


> OP, don't listen to salty, I did what he proposed, my upper bicep didn't grow! Now I just look ghey



You weren't supposed to sprinkle fairy dust all over you're body, that's why u look ghey lol


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 3, 2016)

You can emphasize the stress placed on your upper bicep by doing incline curls. Since you are stretching the shoulder it puts more tension towards the upper part of your bicep. Just like flexing the shoulder like a preacher curl will put more emphasis towards the lower bicep. I'm not saying you can isolate of course no matter what you are using the whole bicep anytime your doing elbow flexion but switch up angles is the way to go for overall bicep development.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 3, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Criss body hammer curls target the brachialis and like thqmas said will force the bicep brachii out providing the kind of 'peak' effect I think you're looking for.



After all these years I have never tried these. Going to give them a go this week Since hammers are my fav bicept workout. Cant wait to see how these feel.


----------

